

Tell HN: Joe Hewitt is at it again - telemachos
http://twitter.com/joehewitt

======
telemachos
A post by Ben Ward seems to have kicked off this round:

<http://benward.me/blog/understand-the-web>

The Ward post is up on HN, but so far without much discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1312650>

